
User-Led Innovation Can't Create Breakthroughs; Just Ask Apple and Ikea - kingsidharth
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1663220/as-apple-and-ikea-know-user-led-innovation-cant-create-breakthroughs
======
allwein
Given the subtitle "Just ask Apple and Ikea", I was hoping for some examples
where they tried user innovation and it failed. But the only supportive
examples in this "article" are two people from the respective companies saying
simply "It don't work."

Much of the rest of this diatribe seems to be based on the conflation of user-
led innovation as focus-group and committee based design.

------
jdp23
Nonsense. User-led innovation _can_ create breakthroughs, just read
Democratizing Innovation.

